# at what point did people decide mike james was a cancer?



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

seriously? wtf?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

to clarify, i dont mean rockets fan, im talking in general.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This guy can put up 20/3 every night


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

what we needed on the team was someone who could feed tmac and yao, and mj wasnt good at that.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The label "cancer" should be reserved for guys whose attitude make their team worse. Mike James plays hard and wants to win. He just happens to be a point guard with little playmaking ability who mostly looks to score. People love to call shoot-first point guards cancers.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> The label "cancer" should be reserved for guys whose attitude make their team worse. Mike James plays hard and wants to win. He just happens to be a point guard with little playmaking ability who mostly looks to score. People love to call shoot-first point guards cancers.


Couldn't be said better. Mike James gets a bad rap for doing what he does best: scoring on the ball. People tend to think that anyone who isn't a typical pass-first point guard is a ballhog and cancer to team-chemistry.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well isnt what we despratly needed last year was somebody who can.... SCORE?

lol

We have or 2 anchors in Tmac and Yao, our 3rd swingman in Battier, Goos passing PG's in Alston, now we need our scorer in MJ...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well isnt what we despratly needed last year was somebody who can.... SCORE?
> 
> lol
> 
> We have or 2 anchors in Tmac and Yao, our 3rd swingman in Battier, Goos passing PG's in Alston, now we need our scorer in MJ...


I couldn't aggree more with your assement. IMO Battier has actually found the perfect place for him, and I think he's better than Bruce Bowen. Guys like him play better playing off great players, and as good as Pau is he aint Yao or McGrady (both are sure hall o famers). That just makes our situation different, like PHO we have 2 legit mvp-guys. So the other guys just need to play at their abilities and do their jobs. Adding MJ/Battier and perhaps a youthful/althletic guy like JR Smith/D Stevenson/R Butler makes us a title contender. 
Novak - aka Matt Bullard 4/3
Head, Hayes, and Howard - solid contributors off the bench ie. 20-25mins per gm
JR Smith and JLucas III - the youth, speed, spirit we definitely need
That's a complete team with no significant weaknesses hopefully this is how things end up this offseason.
p.s. lets stop raking Howard and Alston over the coals guys. . . :clap:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

^^I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

by nature when a PG thinks shoot first, dribble second, pass fourth, they are generally bad for the team... MJ is a little undersized to be playing the two? Maybe Iverson can, but that's Iverson... worse, MJ will not be able to guard most other 2's... we'll get torched by guards every game if Rafe and MJ are on the floor at the same time, as they both lack defensive awareness...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

First, Iverson is like...4'5" =D, and second we already have Rafer handling the ball. The only thing I am worried about if we get MJ is that the Houston backcourt is very short. Francis=6'3" Mobley=6'5" James=6'1 Alston=6'1 and a half.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Mike James is not a cancer. So what if he shoots alot and playes terrific perimeter defense, those two things are what the rockets are looking at. He's our off the bench player when yao and Mac are struggling he's gotta be that guy because you can only expect so much from alston who's a playmaker and battier who's more of a defend/shoot when open guy same goes for Howard. Is there anybody else in this team who can score on 1 on1 situations other than yao and mac? alston sometimes and smetimes howard too but Mike James is gonna bring that penetration with him everynight.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> First, Iverson is like...4'5" =D, and second we already have Rafer handling the ball. The only thing I am worried about if we get MJ is that the Houston backcourt is very short. Francis=6'3" Mobley=6'5" James=6'1 Alston=6'1 and a half.


Wesley was only 6'1 or so, so it's not a huge downgrade in size.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

C'ept in '05 Wesley is more of a sharpshooter and Mike James is more of a slasher.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

tony parker does the shoot first thing in San An so why cant Mike James be our Tony Parker except he can shoot


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

darkballa said:


> C'ept in '05 Wesley is more of a sharpshooter and Mike James is more of a slasher.


I wasn't saying the players were similar. I was replying to him that you aren't having a smaller backcourt than you've had in the past.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

people say Mike James is a cancer also because they think he's all about the money. Well guess what:

http://torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2006/07/03/1665771-sun.html



> "I'm just tired of being treated like a cheap prostitute," James said when asked what kind of money he was looking for. "It's not about money. I just want a home."


That my friends is the quote of the year :laugh:

They don't appreciate you out there Mike. Houston's your home!


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

darkballa said:


> C'ept in '05 Wesley is more of a sharpshooter and Mike James is more of a slasher.


Wha? James can shoot with the best of them. link 
Look at the 3 pt percentage, and attempts per game. 44% on close to 5 attempts per game. James is a sharpshooter AND a slasher.

Note: this is coming from a habitual Mike James hater. Check my posts on the Raptors board. I don't like the guy, but he could be a great 3rd option for the Rockets.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> tony parker does the shoot first thing in San An so why cant Mike James be our Tony Parker except he can shoot


Parker is a scoring PG, but he has some playmaking ability and actively seeks to create for others. James doesn't. That doesn't mean he wouldn't be valuable to this team, though.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

H's right. James is deffinitely is a one-dimensional player, like leandro barbossa. Yes i know that he's also a pretty good shooter but were better off with him slashing to the basket rather than pulling up for threes...just like leandro barbossa. 

The differenece between Mike James and Tony Parker is the fact that Mike James CAN shoot and he WILL shoot. Parker is more of a "i'll drive and let's see if i take it or dish it out" + parker can setup an offense from the top of the key while mike james cant. most of mike james assists were probably to chris bosh and those other shooters in toronto which came from dribble penetration.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

You shoulda seen what he did to Toronto after Bosh got injured. Even though they still had very capable players, he decided he was the best player on the team and passing became his 13th option. Not only did this hurt the team chemistry, but there was rarely any ball movement because everyone knew if they gave it up, they wouldn't get it back. He's good for a bench player(which he'll be on your squad), but as a starter, he's horrible.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> You shoulda seen what he did to Toronto after Bosh got injured. Even though they still had very capable players, he decided he was the best player on the team and passing became his 13th option. Not only did this hurt the team chemistry, but there was rarely any ball movement because everyone knew if they gave it up, they wouldn't get it back. He's good for a bench player(which he'll be on your squad), but as a starter, he's horrible.




The thing is that he wont sign for the rockets unless he's a starter full time.
If he's gonna be benched, the 'cancer' in him will come out and the rockets cant afford it


----------

